# Trying to start a local group



## sossego (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm currently in Maryland on the peninsula and am wondering if anyone else in the area would like to start a local group.
I don't have transportation outside of my feet and a bicycle.

The group will probably be a combination of Linux and BSD- that is if I can get people to accept the idea.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish you luck with this, I have been to a few Linux user group meetings and I felt out in the cold as the only guy into BSD but some advice I have found from organising a few ad-hoc event's.

1) Get a place with free wifi.
2) Get a place that has Cheep drinks.
3) Get a place with cheep food.
4) Get a place close to public transport.
5) Have a idea what you want to do with the group other than "BSD IS GREAT" plan some informal talks, or a install fest, even a hey what can I do with X that I just found.
6) One that worked great for a friend of mine was "CODE THIS" at the end of the offical stuff say OK try and code this for the next meeting and win a free coke, beer, slice of pizza etc.
7) Have a website, not a blog but a forum and at the top of the page have a area dedicated to meeting times etc.


----------



## sossego (Feb 8, 2010)

1 through 5, yes.
6 maybe.
7 haven't gotten to that stage yes.
I asked a local teacher if he was interested in the idea.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 9, 2010)

There really needs to be a list that covers / promotes user groups out there.
Do you have any University's in your area because they are a great source of members and resources, I am lucky and have 3 in my city and a ton of IT companies so users are always easy to find and they normally have meeting halls to rent for a day on the cheep.


----------



## sossego (Feb 10, 2010)

Closest to me is Wor-Wic with an introduction to Linux using Mepis.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 10, 2010)

How far is that? I am not sure where that is.


----------



## sossego (Feb 10, 2010)

I live on the Chesapeake Bay itself.
It's about 26 miles from me.

I hope this isn't confusing you between the UK Salisbury and those in the States.
I'm in the States in Maryland.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 12, 2010)

That I assumed, I know a lot of people over your side of the pond. 

I am going to see a mate of mine who runs the local barcamp and organises the local Linux group I will see if i can get some tips for you.


----------



## sossego (Feb 19, 2010)

I've received no replies and the colleges seem to be completely ignorant of FreeBSD, Linux, or any type of Open Source much less what they are. I have presented myself honestly, allowing them to contact me. 
Am I giving up? No. I'll just have to keep trying.


----------

